# Problems with "three piece" corks



## Rocky (May 5, 2016)

Has anyone had problems with the "three piece" corks? I am referring to the design with natural cork ends and agglomerated centers. I have had some recent problems where the ends separate from the centers upon uncorking a bottle. 

Here is how I use them. I bought 1000 and broke that quantity down into 100 count, ZipLock storage bags. When ready to bottle, I put the quantity needed into my "corkerator" (really an old three piece salad spinner) with k-meta sanitizing solution in the bottom, the corks in the basket and cover them with the top. I let this stand while I bottle and just before inserting the corks, I spritz them with a mist of k-meta solution (which makes them easier to insert). I use an Italian floor corker to insert them and let them stand upright for at least a week before shelving the bottles. My corkscrew is the typical open center, spiral type. 

Anyone else having problems? I like the ease with which these corks insert but I don't think I would buy them again.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 5, 2016)

I think your KMeta spray is breaking down the glue.

(let the cork soaking jokes begin...)


----------



## ibglowin (May 5, 2016)

I am almost through my 2nd batch of 1000 "1+1" as they are called without a single incident of separation on either end. I have opened bottles from as far back as 2010 IIRC. I get mine from Lafitte Cork like many others here. I store in an old MM AJ 6G Bucket with a quart milk jug in the center with KMETA solution with the cap off and the snap on lid on except when I am bottling. 

The only thing I see is when I get down towards the last ~200 corks or so they seem to be less "soft" or pliable but they still insert well and no leakers. I will order my next bag this Summer sometime more than likely.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 5, 2016)

Yes, I have had the same problem, Rocky. I do not spray them with anything. My corks are the LD Carlson 1+1 ones ("Premium").

I have been training myself to screw the corkscrew all the way through the cork before pulling!


----------



## mikewatkins727 (May 5, 2016)

*"3-piece" corks*

I've had the same problem, Rocky. Upon removing them from the bottle, they break, usually leaving the solid plug behind. I called the supplier (Labelpeelers) and inquired if they have had any incidents with them. The person on the phone (Matt) said this was the first he heard of any problem.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 5, 2016)

I am on about my fifth bag of them without issue. Without issue because I learned early on you need to have the worm all the way inserted into the cork. I use a waiters corkscrew. I have heard others complain these are harder to pull out than others but I always chalked it up to a poor rhythm method.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 5, 2016)

Runningwolf said:


> I am on about my fifth bag of them without issue. Without issue because I learned early on you need to have the worm all the way inserted into the cork. I use a waiters corkscrew. I have heard others complain these are harder to pull out than others but I always chalked it up to a poor rhythm method.



I see what you did there!


----------



## Rocky (May 6, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> I think your KMeta spray is breaking down the glue.
> 
> (let the cork soaking jokes begin...)



I guess this is possible, Jim, but I only give them a fine mist of k-meta, just enough to dampen them a little. Also, if the k-meta were having the effect, I would expect more failures than I have had.

To those who mentioned running the screw all the way through the cork, I have also tried that with these corks and have never had a failure that way. I normally try not to run the spiral all the way through when I use agglomerated corks because I occasionally get a piece or two of cork in the bottle.

As always, I appreciate the responses. Maybe I am making too much of this. I think I am getting crotchety in my old age.


----------



## 4score (May 6, 2016)

I was told by the cork supplier to NOT spray or soak the corks at all. I double-checked this with him and he was emphatic about it.


----------



## roger80465 (May 6, 2016)

4score said:


> I was told by the cork supplier to NOT spray or soak the corks at all. I double-checked this with him and he was emphatic about it.



I remember a thread some time ago on this topic. One rationale for not soaking the cork in KMS is that when KMS dries, it forms something of a glue. After all, st starts as a powder so it can return to that state when it dehydrates. 

I had a problem for some time with corks that were extremely difficult to remove. With enough pressure on the corkscrew they would 'break' loose. After reading the above theory, I looked at my notes and found the corks giving me trouble were the ones I soaked. Since discontinuing the practice, I have had very little problem.


----------



## ibglowin (May 7, 2016)

1+1 Corks from Lafitte. Have been in the bottle for 4 years now with no signs of separation. Bottles stored in a Samsclub (Seville) wine rack


----------



## geek (May 7, 2016)

And that's a nice cork right there [emoji4]


----------



## Noontime (Jun 8, 2016)

I've had the same issue once or twice, but I'm not worried about it at all since it did not separate in the bottle while aging. If one separates while taking it out, I can't think of any way that will affect the wine or my enjoyment of it.

As for using Kmeta... if I want to sanitize corks I'll make a SO2 "humidor" by putting them in a colander inside a bucket with Kemeta. That way they are exposed to the gas but don't get wet.


----------

